# Sleepy Spike



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Just a couple of pics from last night . 
He was asleep for ages next to me, I felt guilty waking him up  but I needed to go to bed! lol

*Tired Spike having a lie down*









*Fast asleep!*


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

oh my goodness! ahh! so cuteee! keep pictures like this coming please! =]


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Awww... that is too sweet!


----------



## sublimegirl232 (Jul 12, 2008)

I love how he is laying his head on your lap! TOO CUTE!


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

Awww! What a sweetheart! His is so cute!


----------



## Betsy (Jun 23, 2008)

what a sweet boy!!


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

aweh what a sweet boy spike is


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

My Spike is getting like that too! Yay for the Spikes! XD


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Drakkie said:


> My Spike is getting like that too! Yay for the Spikes! XD


Hehe yay for the two Spikes


----------



## sneezeee (Jul 9, 2008)

Great pics .. My two still run away..May-be i should have a bath or something lol...


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Did you give him some of your sleeping pills?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

geebus said:


> Did you give him some of your sleeping pills?


Don't have any sleeping pills :wink:


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! he is so cute!! he looks very happy aswell!


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

What a cute buggie, I love the last shot!


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

That's so cute!


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Awwwh ! Bless him !!


----------

